# Can you tell me in what key this is and what chord ?



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Please if you can tell me which is the dominant chord ?
Thank you !!


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

A flat minor.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Dominant from 0:22- 0:29


----------

